# Cleats, pop up vs flip



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't speak to any other cleat style - that's pretty much a matter of individual preference... Me, I've had a single Accon pop-up installed and in hard use on my old Maverick for nearly 28 years now. Not the slightest problem ever -and not one noticeable leak... They come with a template (just like any gauge installation on your console) and are quite simple to install)... Can't understand why anyone would describe the installation as "harder to install"...

I chose the six inch model and my only real regret is that I didn't go for one size larger since I like to use 1/2 braided lines for docking, etc. and the six is just a bit small for 1/2" lines...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a single pop up on my Pathy and no issues with it all.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know anything about cleats but you should start fly fishing.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I have flip ups on my Mako and they work fine but for looks alone I wish I had pop ups. I don't fly fish either and the only real regret is that I wish they were larger for my docking lines. If I was building a boat on my own I would probably go with pop ups again because they look better but in the end I would more than likely use what suited my budget better.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's my 2 ¢ on cleat location. Under edge of gunnels/bulkhead.

Can't tangle fly lines located there.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If I had to have cleats, flip up would be fine. Before I dock, I tie a line to the bow eye. I'll use that and a line to the platform to hold the boat to the dock if I'm alone. Otherwise, that is my partner's job whilst I go retrieve the truck.


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Here's my 2 ¢ on cleat location. Under edge of gunnels/bulkhead.
> View attachment 51660


Now this is a good idea. Never thought of that....


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I use 1/4" lines for docking. I figure they'll keep a small skiff from drifting away from the dock........ When I anchor I'll use the bow ring; otherwise a [flipup or popup] flush-mounted cleat on the deck is much more convenient for docking. That poling platform can do double duty as a large cleat aft. I seldom anchor in deep water, but I keep 100' of 3/8" braided line for the hook. I could always use that if I decided to leave the skiff tied to a dock in a gale.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Likewise, I'm using 1/4" rope for dock lines on my 16' Emerger.

I have, but, yet to install two pop cleats.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't imagine any reason a skiff would need 4 or 5 cleats. At most, one at the bow should be sufficient, and if it can be located under an edge, so much the better.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry I forgot about this thread. So for years I avoided putting foward cleats, sometimes even rear cleats on my boats, but now I find it to be a pain. A few times a year we rent a house and spend a week or more on the water. Docking has been a challenge at times since I'm loading/unloading a family and supplies, as well as docking at restaurants and marinas for different things. Some of the docks are exposed and subject to wind and larger boat wakes.

All that being said using the boweye is not ideal. So I'll have 4 cleats on the boat the front I want set back from the bow, maybe 3-4'. For anchoring I think I'll just mount a chock next to the trolling motor. Again, I don't flyfish, so no issues there.

To address the ease of installation, it's the difference between 3 bolts, and a cut out key hole which will require more thinking. I'm leaning towards the gemlux pop ups, they are more expensive, but no rattling and no drains required.

Remember this is a jack of all trades kinda boat, not a dedicated skinny water skiff. I think I'm using 5/16" utility line now, but might upgrade to 3/8" docklines.


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread has been helpful. I’m just finishing my 5m skiff design and needed a few opinions.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well after much deliberation I think I'm going to just go old school with a few nice SS cleats. The gunnel has a good sweep going forward, so the pop up or flip up cleat would be difficult to install correctly as they need a flat surface. Looking at the boat near done now, I don't think a standard cleat will be in the way at all up front or in back.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me confuse you even more.

Removable ones

https://tacomarine.com/new-products-f16-0220


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not bad, but I think I'll stick with the simple 6". Maybe these like I had on my last boat.

http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/deckhw-cleats-standard/60201


----------

